# Jr Retro Dress in a Steampunk Blank



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

This is the first steampunk blank I've turned. The blank and kit were sent to me by Jon David Jones (jondavidj) after I got my job at Lowe's to say congratulation. His blanks turn really nice and take a great finish. I wet sanded the blank to 12000 mm and polished with Hut Plastic Polish. This will now be my carry pen. Thanks Jon for the great blank and kit. All C & C are welcome


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 16, 2015)

Sweet pen Dan!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool.  Is that the laulau version of the retro?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Charlie and Dan for you comments. Dan I'm not sure about the kit. Jon sent it to me along with blank.


----------



## magpens (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice work, Dan !!!  I always like following your posts


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks so much Mal.....I guess I'll have to buy a new hat now.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 16, 2015)

Love it Dan!


----------



## gbpens (Mar 16, 2015)

Well executed Dan. Beautiful piece.


----------



## mark james (Mar 16, 2015)

That's going to be a great carry pen for work Dan!  I'd keep a close eye on it .


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you Michelle, Eugene and Mark for you wonderful comments. I'm not going to let it out of my sight.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great! Is that an antique brass finish on the kit parts, or a trick of the light? Either way it looks really cool!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Joe for you nice comment. I think the plating is black titanium.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 16, 2015)

Great job, that is a cool pen.  Steampunk is starting to grow on me!


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 16, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Cool.  Is that the laulau version of the retro?



Hey Dan - it is the Jr Retro in Black Titanium. I did an order for them through Dayacom a while back.


----------



## jondavidj (Mar 16, 2015)

Great job! Pen looks great!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice pen Dan! Great looking blank. And your fit/finish on the pen is superb!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Cody, Jon Davis Jones and Billy for those great comment's and for the information on the kits Jon Davis Jones. I'm looking forward to showing it off at work.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice lookin pen Bob.I'd carry it around too.


----------



## vwa3guy (Mar 17, 2015)

Dan, superb job on the pen!!!!  Did you name it?  I see you're Navy, so my vote would be to call it "Old Ironsides!"


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 17, 2015)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks Joe for you nice comment. I think the plating is black titanium.


 Awesome, black titanium is one of my favorite platings!


----------



## OZturner (Mar 18, 2015)

Terrific Pen, Dan.
Wonderful gesture by Jon.
Great Blank and Kit. 
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you very much for you great comment.


----------



## jeff (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks good on the front page, Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations Dan! An honor indeed for a truly deserving pen!

And.... Congratulations to Evelyn as well for we all know she pairs the blanks with the componets! :biggrin:


----------



## jondavidj (Apr 20, 2015)

Great Job again Dan, I am glad to see this as the first thing on IAP!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome pen Dan...Congrats on the front page!


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 20, 2015)

I've gotten so I really like these blanks, sort of like Mad Max meets pen making.  They do make very distinctive looking and attractive pens.  Nice Job!!!

Jim Smith


----------



## OZturner (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations Dan,
Wow!  a Front Page.
Also to the Contribution of Jon David Jones.
Well Done and Truly Deserved.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 21, 2015)

looks awesome!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you so very much for the fantastic comments.


----------



## Nikitas (Apr 21, 2015)

Ill stop by and borrow it to make my lumber list..lol nice job!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome pen Dan. Looks great on the front page too..


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the awesome comment's, I'm still amazed to see my pen on the front page. I have to give God the credit for giving me the talent to turn pens Good enough to make the front page.


----------

